

The ethics of cloning: Why ‘original’ isn’t always essential - edm4r
http://gigaom.com/europe/the-ethics-of-cloning-why-original-isnt-always-essential/

======
matznerd
Using a similar idea is one thing, but cloning is another. They don't just
take the concepts, they rip of the design as well. If you look at the Samwer's
version of Fab (which is shut down now), they completely ripped off the look
and feel, you can see a screen cap and read this article
[http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2012-02-29/the-
germany-...](http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2012-02-29/the-germany-
website-copy-machine)

~~~
edm4r
I keep thinking, why the "original" companies don't sue the clones ? Remember
when Zynga sued Vostu ?

~~~
derefr
Because suing someone who operates--and serves customers who are--entirely
outside of your legal jurisdiction is extremely difficult, expensive, and
still has a low probability of success even if you're in the right. This was
basically the reasoning behind SOPA's "let's just take their domain away if we
can't sue them" provision.

Imagine for a second if Samsung only sold phones in Korea--do you think Apple
would have bothered with a suit?

